

UnCommonWeb: Preparing for the road ahead - stefano
http://ifelipe.net/preparing-for-the-road-ahead

======
vikram
Use hunchentoot, it's got a simpler api and documentation too. I used to use
UCW, then I abandoned it in favor of hunchentoot.

<http://weitz.de/hunchentoot/>

~~~
mahmud
Hunchentoot is utterly delicious and trivial to scale.

